# جروب شباب الكنيسة



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*جروب شباب الكنيسة

:smi102:



شعار الجروب

ربنا موجود




صورة الجروب**
*








*اعضاء الجروب

E N D - YoYo Jesus - Sara Jesus - رمسيس ميلاد - !! MR . BeBo !! - Hannah Montana - واثقة فيك يا رب - رورو ايهاب*




*اسماء اعضاء الجروب*

*كيمو كونو - لايا - صرصور - بيسو - بوبو - مضونا - توتا- رارا

:010104~171: ؟؟؟


الانشطة

جاري التفكير ... :507pr:




ادعولنا الجروب ينجح

:94::94::94:
 




...................




*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشالله الجروب ينجح ويكسر الدنيا
ولا اجدعها شريط لعمر ودياب: )

بالتووفيق لجميع الجروب
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جاري التخطيط ، والتظبيط ^_^

بالتـوفيـق ~~​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> جاري التخطيط ، والتظبيط ^_^
> 
> بالتـوفيـق ~~​


*خططوا براحتكم
بس ياريت يبقا فيه خطة لعمل بوفيه في الجروب:giveup:
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خططوا براحتكم
> بس ياريت يبقا فيه خطة لعمل بوفيه في الجروب:giveup:
> *




انتي ع طول بتدوري ع الاكل
متخافيش، هيبقا فيه سوبر ماركت :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انتي ع طول بتدوري ع الاكل
> متخافيش، هيبقا فيه سوبر ماركت :smile01


الله مش بفكر في مستقبلي:thnk0001:
حلوة فكرة السوبر ماركو دي برضو:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اشالله الجروب ينجح ويكسر الدنيا
> ولا اجدعها شريط لعمر ودياب: )
> 
> بالتووفيق لجميع الجروب
> *​



ورينا شطرطتك بقي


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> جاري التخطيط ، والتظبيط ^_^
> 
> بالتـوفيـق ~~​





باظبت كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خططوا براحتكم
> بس ياريت يبقا فيه خطة لعمل بوفيه في الجروب:giveup:
> *



 متحاولي كدة تفكري في حاجة تانية غير الاكل


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انتي ع طول بتدوري ع الاكل
> متخافيش، هيبقا فيه سوبر ماركت :smile01



قولها يابني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ورينا شطرطتك بقي


*انا عليا هفتح السندوشات ورور هتحشيها
شوفوا انتوا بقا هتعملوا ايه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله مش بفكر في مستقبلي:thnk0001:
> حلوة فكرة السوبر ماركو دي برضو:smile01





تصدقي جاتلي فكرة كدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا عليا هفتح السندوشات ورور هتحشيها
> شوفوا انتوا بقا هتعملوا ايه*



بردو اكل بردو اكل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> تصدقي جاتلي فكرة كدة


 *لو تبع الاكل قول بسرعة:smile01*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بردو اكل بردو اكل


*يعني الحق عليا اني عايزة اغذيكم
قال خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا صحيح
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لو تبع الاكل قول بسرعة:smile01*



لأ مش تبع الاكل

صدمتك انا صح


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعني الحق عليا اني عايزة اغذيكم
> قال خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا صحيح
> *



انا حاسس ان احنا قربنا نبقي بطاريق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ مش تبع الاكل
> 
> صدمتك انا صح


*طب استني كدا يمكن ماقعش:smile01*


E N D قال:


> انا حاسس ان احنا قربنا نبقي بطاريق


*اتكلم عن نفسك لو سمحت
انا من العصافير*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بالطريقة ديه هبقي حرتيت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بالطريقة ديه هبقي حرتيت


ههههههههههههههه مش عايزة اقولك ضحكتني اد ايه
وانا كنت مدايقه صدقني
لا ياكيمو متقولش خرتيت
انت دب بس:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااه و انا كمان انبسط و اكيد عارفة ليه

دُب لونه ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يارب

لونه فحلوقي ايه رأيك


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش عندك اخضر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

فيه لون سن الفيل : )​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ده الي هو ازاي يعني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ده لون مشهور جدا بجد
قريب للبيجات شوية كدا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اه كدة انا عرفته


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييه اخيرا بقا لينا جروب ياكيمو كونو
اممم يلا بقى فكروا فى انشطة حلوة لانى لسة صاحية من النوم
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

كلنا نفكر مع بعض يا لايا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نجاحة مضمون
بس نريد الصلاة من اجلة واجل مؤسسية 
ومن اجل المنتدي بقاكملة اعضاء ومشرفين ومديرين
وزوار
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اه اكيد يا بيسو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> كلنا نفكر مع بعض يا لايا



*امممم طيب فكر كدة قولى ممكن تكون اية الانشطة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف بصراحة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا انا كمان عارفة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاملين جروب ومش عارفين ايه الانشطة اللى فيه 
الطم يا نااااااااس *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو مش انتى عضوة فى الجروب
قولى يافالحة هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هو مش انتى عضوة فى الجروب
> قولى يافالحة هههههههههههههه
> *​


*احياه النبى لقيت كيمو بعتلى على الخاص انى هبقى عضوة معاكم *
*قبل ما ابعت الرد *
*لقتنى عضوة غصب واقتدار *
*طب قولولى عاوزين انشطة عبارة عن ايه وانا اجبلكم *
*بس مش فاهمة اى حاجة يافالحة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا بصى قولى انتى 
فكرة كدة
ياعبقرية
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا بصى قولى انتى
> فكرة كدة
> ياعبقرية
> *​


*طيب احنا ممكن نعمل كذا قسم جواه 
يعنى مثلا 
قسم للمشاكل اللى بتتعرضلها الشباب والبنات فى الشارع 

مثلا قسم تانى خاص بمشاكل الاعضاء فى المنتدى 
يعنى لو حد زعلان ممن حد ولا عاوز يسيب المنتدى 
نعرف المشكلة ايه ونحلها 

قسم تانى نسميه عيلة واحدة 
يبقى خاص بكل اعضاء المنتدى ويبقى عباره عن افتقاد 
الاعضاء الغايبين 
اللى يعرف يتواصل معاهم عن طريق الفون مثلا او الميل يبلغنا اخبارهم 
ويحاول يرجعهم تانى 

وجارى التفكير فى اقسام كمان 
بس شوفوا راى بقيت الجروب الاول *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*جامدة اوى الافكار دى يابت يارورو
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 سبتمبر 2013)

متااااااابع


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميرسى يا حبى 
ان شاء الله يبقى جروب كبير 
ويبقى حمامة سلام لكل المنتدى 
ويخدم كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> متااااااابع


*منور يا جرجس *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*منور ياجرجس يامنحرف ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

خياااااااااااااانه خيااااااااااااانه :36_19_2:

ايه دا هو مش المفروض اكون معاكو:36_1_6:

انتو بتضحكو عليا ياجودعان :190vu:

مااااشي حسابك معايا ياااللي في باللي:01A0FF~139:


لالا بجد موضوع فكرته رووووووووعه:286:

وعجبتني اووووووووووي:10FEE3~1106:

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
ومتابعه اكيييييييد :36_22_25:

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب احنا ممكن نعمل كذا قسم جواه
> يعنى مثلا
> قسم للمشاكل اللى بتتعرضلها الشباب والبنات فى الشارع
> 
> ...






بسسسسسسسس جيبتي المفيد

انا هعمل كذا موضوع

بمثلاً الاسماد ديه

جروب شباب الكنيسة - افتقاد

موضوع لأفتقاد الغائبين تحت اشراف جروب شباب الكنيسة ...


جروب شباب الكنيسة - اجتماعات

موضوع للمناقشات و الاجتماعات في ... تحت اشراف ...


جروب شباب الكنيسة - هزار

موضوع للحك و النكت و ... تحت اشراف ...



جروب شباب الكنيسة - كتابات

........


جروب شباب الكنيسة - اعضاء

جروب يهتم بشؤن الاعضاء في المنتدي تحت اشراف جروب ...


 جروب شباب الكنيسة - اقتراحات

.....


و هكذا

ايه رأيكوا

و كالعادة سيبونب انا اكتبهم ( لو عايزين )

ها ايه رأيكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

منورة اكيد يا بنت الكنيسة



اه يا جماعة الجروب موقفش علي كدة

ممكن يزيد اعضاء بردوا عن طريقة

طلب العضو الدخول

و الاستفتاء من الاعضاء حول الموافقة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو كيمو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو كدا الجروب هيبقى نفس اقسام المنتدى 
احنا عاوزينه يبقى مختلف 
يعنى نشوف ونفكر فى الحاجات اللى مش موجودة فى المنتدى 
علشان تبقى خدمة كويسة *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طه تمام

فكري يا فُكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*الكل يفكر ويعرض افكاره هنا 
وفى الاخر نقرر ونعمل الاقسام *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

قولي اافكارك طيب علي مالاغبية يفكروا

( انا )


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا قولت شوية افكار 
ودى فكرة تانى 
ممكن نعمل قسم خاص بالبابا شنودة اقواله ووعظاته 
وكتبه 
وكل ما افتكر حاجة هاجى اقولها 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده ده انتي يا رارا قسم تفكير


طه

1 - جروب شباب الكنيسة - قسم البابا شنودة ( في سير القديسين !!! )

حد عنده اعتراض


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ايه رأيك في موضوع ترقيهي في القسم الترفيهي

مثلاً بأسم

اضحك من قلبك
عليك واحد
نكت و فوازير
ترفيهيات

اي حاجة

ها يا رارا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعتلك شوية افكار على الخاص 
شوف ورد عليا *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي بس ليه علي الخاص

الفكرة بتاعت القسم الترفيهي مرفوضة

البابا شنودة مقبولة

كل عضو في الجروب هيمسك قسم من اقسام الجروب


حد عنده افكار تنية

كل ده مجبناش الا فكرة واحدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*فكرة واحد ايه يابنى ارجع كام صفحة هتلاقى شوية افكار 
وبعدين هو انا هفكر لوحدى ولا ايه 

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

صل انتي الي بتعرفي تجيبي الافكار الي هي يعني

تحفة


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طه ايه رأيك يا رارا نعمل قسم اسمه قسم الشباب

و فيه نتكلم علي مشاكل الشباب و كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*خمسة علياااااااا هههههههههه 
هفكر تانى وهبقى اقولكم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طه ايه رأيك يا رارا نعمل قسم اسمه قسم الشباب
> 
> و فيه نتكلم علي مشاكل الشباب و كدة



*ايوة يا كيمو انا عرضت الفكرة دى 
واهم الافكار اللى انت محضرتهاش *

*طيب احنا ممكن نعمل كذا قسم جواه 
يعنى مثلا 
قسم للمشاكل اللى بتتعرضلها الشباب والبنات فى الشارع 

مثلا قسم تانى خاص بمشاكل الاعضاء فى المنتدى 
يعنى لو حد زعلان ممن حد ولا عاوز يسيب المنتدى 
نعرف المشكلة ايه ونحلها 

قسم تانى نسميه عيلة واحدة 
يبقى خاص بكل اعضاء المنتدى ويبقى عباره عن افتقاد 
الاعضاء الغايبين 
اللى يعرف يتواصل معاهم عن طريق الفون مثلا او الميل يبلغنا اخبارهم 
ويحاول يرجعهم تانى *


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واحدة واحدة ابوس ايدك

اول فكرة اسمه الشباب 

و ده منغير فروع

كله مهلبية علي بعض

تاني حاجة

مش هتنفع

لأن مشاكل المنتدي من اختصاص الادارة

تالت اقتراح

ايه رأيك نعمل موضوع بأسم افتقاد بدل عيلة واحدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص يابنى علشان انتوا تعبتونى معاكم هههههههه
انا هقولك الافكار اللى اتعرضت لحد دلوقتى 
وقرروا بقى 
- قسم لمشاكل الشباب : وده هيشمل اى مشكلة يعنى اى عضو حابب يحط مشكلته 
واحنا علينا نتناقش فيها لحد ما يوصل لحل 
_ ثانيا قسم اوكى نقول الافتقاد : وده زى ما قولت انه هيبقى خاص بافتقاد الاعضاء 
يعنى لو حد غايب بقاله فترة نقدر نتواصل معاه عن طريق الفون او الميل او الفيس 
نكلمه ونحاول نرجعه تانى وسطنا 
_ قسم البابا شنودة : خاص بوعظاته وكتبه واقواله 
وبعدين يابنى قسم المشاكل ده 
اقصد انه يحل مشاكل الاعضاء من زعل او اختلاف 
يعنى هنقرب المسافات بينهم 
ده حاجة وتخصص الادارة حاجة 
اتسلى فى دول على ما اعصر دماغى واجيلك تانى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى فكرة تانى 
مكتبة روحية : ننزل فيه كتب روحية مهمة 
زى بستان الرهبان مثلا  يسوع المصلوب 
الابصلمودية 
فى كتب كتير هبقى اقولك على اسمائها 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*خمسة عليكي يابت يارورو
كل افكارك جميله جداا
بس احياة النبي يااوختي تفهميني
لاني محدثة جروبات
يعني ايه نعمل اقسام جوه الجروب
والجروب اساسا عباره عن موضوع ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

1 جروب شباب الكنيسة - قسم البابا شنودة الثالث

في " سير القديسين "

موضوع يهتم بوعظات البابا شنودة الثالث / صور البابا شنودة / اقوال البابا شنودة / ....

تحت اشراف جروب شباب الكنيسة

مشرفه من الجروب : ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارف يا واثقة

طب نعمل مواضيع عادية بس نكتب قبليها جروب شباب الكنيسة - ... وكدة ماشي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



خمسة عليكي يابت يارورو
كل افكارك جميله جداا
بس احياة النبي يااوختي تفهميني
لاني محدثة جروبات
يعني ايه نعمل اقسام جوه الجروب
والجروب اساسا عباره عن موضوع ؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
ماهو المفروض ده يا اوختشى يبقى قبل عمل الجروب اساسا هههههههه 
بس انا زيى زيك بما انى لقتنى جوه الجروب فبحاول اساعد 
يعنى ده جروب شباب صح صووووح 
هنقعد كدا حاطيين ادينا على خدنا لا طبعا 
لازم نشتغل ونتعب جواه ونكبره 
ففكرت اننا نعمل اقسام جواه وكل عضو مننا يمسك قسم ويكون مسئول عنه 
بمعنى انك مثلا مسكتى قسم البابا شنودة 
يبقى انتى مسئولة انك تنزلى الوعظات والاقوال 
فهمتى حاجى اصل انا مفهمتش هههههههه 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> مش عارف يا واثقة
> 
> طب نعمل مواضيع عادية بس نكتب قبليها جروب شباب الكنيسة - ... وكدة ماشي


ياحلاوتك انت الراعي الرسي للجروب وبتقولي مش عارف هههههههه

طب اصبر خلي البت رورو تفهمنا قصدها ايه من موضوع اقسام جوه الجروب والجروب اساسا اساسه موضوع ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

تقريباً زي الي بقوله


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياحلاوتك انت الراعي الرسي للجروب وبتقولي مش عارف هههههههه
> 
> طب اصبر خلي البت رورو تفهمنا قصدها ايه من موضوع اقسام جوه الجروب والجروب اساسا اساسه موضوع ؟:thnk0001:


*بصى يا حبى ما احنا لو اعتبرناه موضوع 
يبقى ملوش لازمة طب قوليلى هنعمل ايه فيه هيبقى مجرد اسم وخلاص 
وممكن يبقى زى ما احنا عاملين دلوقتى بنتناقش ونتكلم جواه وده غلط برضوا 
فهمتى اقصد ايه ولا الطم *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ماهو المفروض ده يا اوختشى يبقى قبل عمل الجروب اساسا هههههههه
> بس انا زيى زيك بما انى لقتنى جوه الجروب فبحاول اساعد
> يعنى ده جروب شباب صح صووووح
> ...


عليا الطلاق مش فاهمة حاجه
طيب ازايانا مثلا انزل حاجه للبابا ويجي مثلا اللي ماسك الترانيم ينزل حاجه وراها
كدا هيبقا العصري عالمصري يابت:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بس انا زيى زيك بما انى لقتنى جوه الجروب فبحاول اساعد
> *



ايه ده !!!

انا غلطان يا رورو اني كنت عايزك معانا

يلا منغير مطرووود هههههههههه


لأ بجد انتي ليه مش عايزة تبقي في الجروب

اصلي عايزك

مخك دهب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا حبى ما احنا لو اعتبرناه موضوع
> يبقى ملوش لازمة طب قوليلى هنعمل ايه فيه هيبقى مجرد اسم وخلاص
> وممكن يبقى زى ما احنا عاملين دلوقتى بنتناقش ونتكلم جواه وده غلط برضوا
> فهمتى اقصد ايه ولا الطم *


ورحمة ابو الهول مافاهمة ايوتها حاجه 
انا توهت منك علي فكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




عليا الطلاق مش فاهمة حاجه
طيب ازايانا مثلا انزل حاجه للبابا ويجي مثلا اللي ماسك الترانيم ينزل حاجه وراها
كدا هيبقا العصري عالمصري يابت:smile01

أنقر للتوسيع...

ترانيم ايه يا موكوسة 
وبعدين ده هتبقى اقسام جوه الجروب 
بس فمت قصدك يابت 
تقريبا ده هيحتاج مساعدة من الادارة 
انها تظبط الاقسام هى جوة الجروب 
بحيث اننا ننزل جواها عاتى خالص 
بس ابقو قابلونى لو الادارة وافقت ههههههههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايه ده !!!
> 
> انا غلطان يا رورو اني كنت عايزك معانا
> 
> ...


*مين دى اللى برة يا واد انت 
ومين اللى قالك انى مش عاوزة ابقى فى الجروب مكنتش سكت لدلوقتى يا فالح ههههههه 
يكش يطمر طيب الافكار دى هههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولكم حاجة 

انا هطلب من الدارة انهم يقفلوا الموضوع الي احنا فيه ده

و ولا اكن في حاجة حصلت

ادام انا فاشل ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ترانيم ايه يا موكوسة
> وبعدين ده هتبقى اقسام جوه الجروب
> بس فمت قصدك يابت
> ...


ههههههههه ياخربيتك كنت هزور انا وبضحك لان نوايه البلحه اتحشرت في زوري هههههههههههه

احنا اصلا هنقول للاداره ايه علشان توافق
اقطع دراعي من لغلوغوا لو فهموا مننا حاجه اساسا:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اقولكم حاجة
> 
> انا هطلب من الدارة انهم يقفلوا الموضوع الي احنا فيه ده
> 
> ...


اهي دي احسن فكرة بالنسبة للجروب لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه

لا ياكيمو متيأسش انت معاك ابطاال يابني:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*بقولكوا ايه يا جودعان 
انا واحدة صاحبة مرض وصحتى على قدى 
انتوا فكروا وقرروا 
وانا عليا اقص شريط الافتتشاح 
حلو كدا ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واضح انكوا مصلتوش للجروب

اهو فشل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولكوا ايه يا جودعان
> انا واحدة صاحبة مرض وصحتى على قدى
> انتوا فكروا وقرروا
> وانا عليا اقص شريط الافتتشاح
> ...


لا يارورو سبيلي انا موضوع قص الشريط ده هههههههههه


E N D قال:


> واضح انكوا مصلتوش للجروب
> 
> اهو فشل


انشاالله تعدمني انا صليت


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> واضح انكوا مصلتوش للجروب
> 
> اهو فشل


*اشد فى شعرى يا نااااااااس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




فشل من قبل ما يبداء اصلا 
وجعة سودة عليا هههه 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب

انتي الي جيتي بوظتي فكرنا يا واثقة ( ماهو لازم ادبس حد )

قولي ايه رأيك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طيب
> 
> انتي الي جيتي بوظتي فكرنا يا واثقة ( ماهو لازم ادبس حد )
> 
> قولي ايه رأيك


عليا النعمة امشي من هنا وماتشوف وشي تاني

الرأي رأئك والشورة شورتك ياسبع البرومبة:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رارا قولي حاجة ياما


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بقلكم ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> رارا قولي حاجة ياما



*حاجة ياما 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بوبو و موكي عايزين يعملولنا جروب

موكي هتعمل مجموعة في منتديات الكنيست عارفنها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

قوووووووول​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

كنيست ايه
لا معنديش خلفيه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا واثقة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه انت ياكيمووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مُحبط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا احبط : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
ده على اساس انه كان جروب وفشل 
يابنى ده مجرد اسم من غير افكار هههههههههه 
عوض عليا عوض الصابرين يارب *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بصوا انا هقولكم علي الحلين الي ينفعوا

1 ان احنا هنعمل موضوع عادي خالص مثلاً في قسم سير القديسين
اسمه 

جروب شباب الكنيسة - البابا شنودة الثاث

و في الجروب ده الجروب بتعنا احنا بس الي هيحط الحاجات

2 نقول للادارة و هما يتصرفوا


ايه رايكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفكرة التالتة يا كيمو احلى فكرة 
اتكل على الله *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي حد يقول لروك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> ده على اساس انه كان جروب وفشل
> يابنى ده مجرد اسم من غير افكار هههههههههه
> عوض عليا عوض الصابرين يارب *​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويعوض عليا انا كمان


E N D قال:


> بصوا انا هقولكم علي الحلين الي ينفعوا
> 
> 1 ان احنا هنعمل موضوع عادي خالص مثلاً في قسم سير القديسين
> اسمه
> ...


يابني ابعد عن الاداره خالص متجرسناش:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

نهار اسوح


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص نسيب الموضوع ده ولا اكن حصل حاجة لغاية لما لارا و سارة و ... يجيو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي يمكن الامل في لارا وساره​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مااشي
تعالو علي دردشة


----------

